# A New Rebel for CP+? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15499"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15499">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We’ve received conflicting information about which body is going to get announced for CP+. Two sources have said it won’t be the EOS 7D Mark II, but something “not professional”. So perhaps we’ll see a new Rebel?</p>
<p><span style="line-height: 1.5em;">We’re told that a new APS-C body will be used at the Olympic games, but won’t be announced beforehand.</span></p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## rs (Jan 14, 2014)

dual pixel AF?


----------



## slclick (Jan 14, 2014)

I think Canon must read these boards and have decided Hey, we don't need to develop the 7D2, we already have a camera with the specs the customer desires.

The 1Dx.

So bring on the T6i and the Costco bundles.


----------



## zeshan105 (Jan 14, 2014)

Now I have completely lost hope that 7d mkII will ever be announced.


----------



## Yosemite (Jan 14, 2014)

Damn Canon, I'll waiting now for more than one year for a replacement for my EOS 400D with APS-C, GPS and WiFi. I hope this camera will be the 7D mkII... 

My money waits to be spent. But aslong Canon doesn't announce a camera with at least GPS, I won't replace my 400D...


----------



## zim (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey maybe this is just confirmation of the new power shot mentioned previously, come on chins up chaps and all that ;D


----------



## bainsybike (Jan 14, 2014)

Something not professional, eh? Perhaps a new M?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 14, 2014)

I do not see how the launch of a new Rebel will make it impossible to launch 7D mark ii, as are products that have different target buyer. Now it is time to use the sensor "Dual Pixel AF" equal to 70D, in all Rebel cameras, and all M cameras for a few years. : But I have a question ... Why the hell 7D mark ii should have more megapixel than 1Dx?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 14, 2014)

I wonder which part of the existing Rebel has been 'improved' so that it may be sold as a 'new' Rebel :


----------



## sea7 (Jan 14, 2014)

t5i dual pixel.


----------



## mkabi (Jan 14, 2014)

yeah... the rebels are usually announced around february-march

t2i - February 8, 2010 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_550D
t3i - February 7, 2011 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_600D
t4i - late cause of the tsunami
t5i - March 21, 2013 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_700D
t1i - March 25, 2009


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 14, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I do not see how the launch of a new Rebel will make it impossible to launch 7D mark ii, as are products that have different target buyer. Now it is time to use the sensor "Dual Pixel AF" equal to 70D, in all Rebel cameras, and all M cameras for a few years. : But I have a question ... Why the hell 7D mark ii should have more megapixel than 1Dx?



Well first off, 1Dx is FF and the 7DII will be aps-c. So you cannot compare MP because they are toting a completely different sensor. Also rebels with DPAF.. I feel like that isn't a smart move on canons part.. I'm not sure how the dslrs would be priced just based on DPAF sensors. Just commenting because the 70D is priced relatively low IMO. Ho hum bug.. 7DII. :-\


----------



## distant.star (Jan 14, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I wonder which part of the existing Rebel has been 'improved' so that it may be sold as a 'new' Rebel :



That's easy -- the Rebel Yell!!


----------



## DanielW (Jan 14, 2014)

mkabi said:


> yeah... the rebels are usually announced around february-march



And when are 7Ds announced?


----------



## Ricku (Jan 14, 2014)

Meh. :-\

But its ok if its a full frame rebel. ;D


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 14, 2014)

mkabi said:


> yeah... the rebels are usually announced around february-march
> 
> t2i - February 8, 2010 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_550D
> t3i - February 7, 2011 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_600D
> ...



Exactly. It's no mystery when Canon releases their annual Rebel. Nikon just released their 5300 as well. I'm sure we'll see a matchup in March in one of many magazines/blogs.


----------



## xps (Jan 14, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> ... Why the hell 7D mark ii should have more megapixel than 1Dx?



Maybe, ´cause most other equal cameras have more than 20MP....?


----------



## xps (Jan 14, 2014)

Ricku said:


> Meh. :-\
> 
> But its ok if its a full frame rebel. ;D



a full frame rebel? Yessss, Sir! A 6DII would be great....
More AF points and a a little bit faster AF-performance would be great!


----------



## Ricku (Jan 14, 2014)

xps said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. :-\
> ...


I was thinking more like a 'response' to the Sony A7R.

High resolution, loads of dynamic range, all stuffed into a small and affordable package.. Maybe same size as the Rebel SL1.

But we can forget that . ;D


----------



## dufflover (Jan 14, 2014)

A dual pixel AF Rebel seems the most obvious next step and quite normal in that whole trickle down thing.


----------



## xps (Jan 14, 2014)

Ricku said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...



Mr. Ricku, I would order the Alpha 7B in the next minute, if there would exist more lenses.
The 7B and the 7R were the first Cams, where an "wow"-effect came over my lips for an long time (did not use an 1dx ever) . Using them on an workshop just with the standard kit-lens, produced shots that were marvellous.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 14, 2014)

I wonder if it will have that new and exciting 18 megapixel sensor they have been developing to be used exclusively in their rebel line. ;D :'(


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ricku said:


> Meh. :-\
> 
> But its ok if its a full frame rebel. ;D



There already is a full frame rebel... it's the Canon 6D!

But, reading between the lines, this rumour (if accurate) could be referring to a 6DmkII 

Regarding new cameras, I am not interested in an APS-C Rebel, and at this stage, not a 6D / 6DmkII either... I prefer a 7DmkII (or a 5DmkIV... but the 5DmkIII is already so good!)

PJ


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2014)

Ricku said:


> Meh. :-\
> 
> But its ok if its a full frame rebel. ;D


I believe it's called the 6D


----------



## Lurker (Jan 14, 2014)

> That's easy -- the Rebel Yell!!



Billy!? That you?


----------



## Morlin (Jan 14, 2014)

Or they will really make us happy releasing something as fantastic as the old 7D in another color and have the biggest release party for it!? =) 

Maybe I´m being a bit hard on Canon but I am not having the best of thoughts about them now. Ok I know that the 1D X is an amazing camera in many ways. My 5D mkiii is also a great camera but I think Canon will stay behind for a long time. 

Few things I don´t like that Canon missed out on to show some examples:

Why release a top model as the 1d X without the possibility to use extenders up to f/8. I know about the update later for 1d X and 5d mkiii but to not have it from start with that line up of extenders and telephoto lenses? I really thought that was embarrassing actually for two that expensive models. 

Why only have a flash sync of 1/200 on the 5d mkiii when some competitors that are even less expensive have 1/250 sek?

Why price the 5D mkiii so extremely high when released? Ok I know it was a long time ago but I truly did not understand how it could be soo much more expensive than the D800 when released. 

"Minor" sensor upgrade on the 5D mkiii. 

Why price the 1D X pretty much higher than Nikon did with theirs D4? 

Why not an inbuilt function to be able to darken the viewfinder instead of having to use the rubber thing that is attached on the strap on top of the viewfinder when using longer shutter speeds? On Nikon you just press a button to darken the viewfinder on the D800. Would not been a problem if I used the original strap but I don´t. 

Why not being able to set other shutter speeds longer than 30 sec? Instead you need to use separate gear as a "remote control". Ok they are not expensive but still needs space in your camera bag. 

Why are Canons super telephoto lenses so extremely expensive? Ok I know that they are top of the line of all brands but that much? Nikons 300, 500 and 600 is really not that bad either but not near the price of Canons. 

WHY sell lenses without the lens hood included as in some cases? How expensive can that one be? 

There are a few technical features that I miss and there are price issues and other small things that bothers me. I know many more examples and some of these mentioned are old examples as you can see so maybe I´m wrong to complain now but I still have the same feeling that Canon is not putting in a lot of effort. 

Just a small typical example of how Canon works even if this is a really old one: They released the 7D and told us how solid it was and how weather sealed it was. But to not have the battery grip weather sealed? I think that is a good example of my feelings. A pretty good thing but it did not go all the way for some reason. Even if the battery grip is not the body itself I use it as an example of my thoughts of how Canon letting themselves missing out on sometimes minor but still unnecessary "mistakes". And why did they not give the 7D two card slots?

I really hope that 70D is a sign of me being wrong with my thoughts. New tech, pretty good pricing and so on. But I actually think that many of us will be disappointed on the 7D mkii if it ever will come. 

I don´t mention examples of advanced features but I do think that we very soon will see wifi for an example in a Nikon pro body while Canon still think it´s unnecessary but still price the Canon body higher even if it lacks some of the latest techs. Ok I know techs and features is not everything but then you should not price the camera higher either. 

I´m absolutely no troll and I´m actually saving for a Canon 600mm which is proof enough that I will stay with Canon but that is most of all because I like the grip much better than Nikons and I have too much Canon gear to afford changing brand. But I must say it´s tempting because I will get the 600mm and maybe later also the 300mm 2,8. For the same money as for those two lenses here in Sweden I could have the Nikon 600mm, 300mm and a D4 body brand new.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 14, 2014)

dufflover said:


> A dual pixel AF Rebel seems the most obvious next step and quite normal in that whole trickle down thing.



This seems like the most obvious step, and would represent the biggest improvement to the line since the T2i/T3i. It would be tempting to get one, but I'm betting the camera range will be getting a big shake up over the next few years. Trickle down for 20MP (ish) sensors was: 1DsMkIII, 5DmkII, and then the 7D, then the T2i/60D, with the first two steps being roughly a year apart.
So the next round should be 1Dxs in 2014, 5DMkIV in 2015, and then something in the APS-C range with the same resolution in 2016.
I'm guessing the 7DMkII will be the "1Dx" equivalent in the APS-C line with other models getting a resolution increase long before a 7DMkIII is ever conceived. By 2020 computers should be fast enough for sports photographers to be willing to work with more resolution (and maybe the introduction of 8K displays will help push cameras further, our 20MP pictures today will look like crap 10 years from now, heck even on my 4MP display many 5DMkII pictures start showing their weaknesses).
The big question for me will be between the 1Dxs and 5DMkIV, I really like the large style body, but the extra $3K-$4K would go a long way toward a big white (800f5.6MkII can't come soon enough).


----------



## slclick (Jan 14, 2014)

T6i Rebel with wifi and fB upload. The 18-55 IS STM lV, with an improved engineering plastic mount and center pinch cap.


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 14, 2014)

Hopefully its a FF EOS M with a fixed 35mm f2.0 lens.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah I'll take full responsibility. Went all in on an Eos-m for my collection. So no doubt in my mind it will be the Eos-m2 that is announced. Sorry to disappoint all of the 7dii hopefulls.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. :-\
> ...


Too big.

I want a full frame rebel sl1.


----------



## hoodlum (Jan 15, 2014)

Europe is having supply shortages of the 7D.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_7dmk2.html


----------



## Zv (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah yes! I knew it was far too optimistic to hope for a 7D2 announcement. Come to think of it we are due new rebel since it has been, what 5 months or so (don't know exact time) since the last one. What will it be this time? Perhaps we shall be indulged with yet more, wait for it, picture styles! 

Marvelous.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 15, 2014)

hoodlum said:


> Europe is having supply shortages of the 7D.
> 
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_7dmk2.html



Canon still has 500+ 7D refurbished bodies alone for sale on their site. I would suspect they would have another BIG sale on their 7D refurbs just prior to releasing a mark II.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 15, 2014)

I almost bought the Canon Rebel t2i over my 50D. Rebel is nothing to sneeze at. It's a damn fine camera. Any Canon DSLR. I was at Best Buy the other day and playing with their SL1. I would love one of those little guys!


----------



## jrista (Jan 15, 2014)

Blah. Another Rebel. I REBEL! RISE IN REVOLT OF THE REBEL!! Muahahahahaa!! : :-*

I hate to say it, but Rebels are the least exciting thing Canon ever releases. They are ubiquitous, boring, and always the same. I really can't wait until Canon releases something exciting again...7D II, UberMP with HyperDR, SOMETHING EXCITING!! Meh. ???


----------



## Zv (Jan 15, 2014)

RGomezPhotos said:


> I almost bought the Canon Rebel t2i over my 50D. Rebel is nothing to sneeze at. It's a damn fine camera. Any Canon DSLR. I was at Best Buy the other day and playing with their SL1. I would love one of those little guys!



Oh not at all, the rebels are fine cameras, no ones sneezing at them or anywhere near them it's just the way that they are "upgraded" is very humdrum and not worth getting excited about! We'd rather hear about a 7D replacement than a new rebel. Just more curious about the higher end specs. 

I started out with a t2i myself. Gave it to my GF to use when upgraded. Still work flawlessly after years of service. I have nothing but respect for my humble rebel. I learned a lot from it. I actually get annoyed when people under use it or never use anything other than the kit lens. It's so cheap that almost every ones got one. Trouble is they don't all get the most of this amazing machine! Shame really as it can take stunning pics. That's how I feel about the EOS M too. I reckon in the right hands it can do wonders.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 15, 2014)

Zv said:


> RGomezPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > I almost bought the Canon Rebel t2i over my 50D. Rebel is nothing to sneeze at. It's a damn fine camera. Any Canon DSLR. I was at Best Buy the other day and playing with their SL1. I would love one of those little guys!
> ...


Before I bought my first DSLR, I was pretty excited about the new Rebel. But I know what you mean. ;D


----------



## vlim (Jan 15, 2014)

> There already is a full frame rebel... it's the Canon 6D



The 6D is an excellent body way better than any Rebel body, you can't even compare !

Come on Canon we need a 7D mark II and not the annual new rebel body ; the 70D is already there, a damned good one for its price and you/we don't need another one at this point !

A new 100-400 or 400 4.5 or 5.6 with IS is severely needed too !!!


----------



## Jan (Jan 15, 2014)

Ricku said:


> I want a full frame rebel sl1.


+1.
I guess the T6i will have (exactly) the same sensor as the 70D. The 7D MkII will (maybe) get the new "masterpiece" as Canon did with the 7D.
This is why (in my opinion) the T6i will be announced prior to the 7D MkII and it implicates: lets wait for the 800D.


----------



## dufflover (Jan 15, 2014)

vlim said:


> you can't even compare !


I know! One has all cross-type AF points, faster FPS, and even a faster flash sync speed!


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm still hoping for that the 7D II. Time will tell.


----------



## vlim (Jan 15, 2014)

> I know! One has all cross-type AF points, faster FPS, and even a faster flash sync speed !



Yes and the other one delivers terrific image quality and might be the best body of Canon in low light conditions... But anyway we need a new version of the 7D 8)


----------



## DanielW (Jan 15, 2014)

Zv said:


> RGomezPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > I almost bought the Canon Rebel t2i over my 50D. Rebel is nothing to sneeze at. It's a damn fine camera. Any Canon DSLR. I was at Best Buy the other day and playing with their SL1. I would love one of those little guys!
> ...



Those are really good cameras when in the right hands, indeed. I just feel they are a little too small for my hands. To be honest, I fail to see much advantage in the reduced size of the SL1, since it will not fit in a pocket anyway.
Daniel


----------



## firebreatherboy (Jan 15, 2014)

i thought it might just be the successor to 1100d


----------



## Zv (Jan 15, 2014)

DanielW said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > RGomezPhotos said:
> ...



Ultimately it was the small size of the rebel that made me want to go for a bigger model. Taking 1000 shots in one day gave me cramp! The first time I held a 7D was like finding a perfect fitting glove! The 5D2 feels good too but man the 7D just begs to be held! And then there's the shutter sound. Rebel is like a cat sneezing. The 7D is a deep satisfying cough! 

I'm weird about stuff like that! But hey if you're not comfortable with your gear you won't wanna use it right?


----------



## NancyP (Jan 15, 2014)

4 years ago I went for the 60D instead of the Rebel, in part because the Rebel felt a little cramped, whereas the 60D fit just right. Odd, because my film SLRs are tiny. I always thought the Nikon F series was the film camera of my dreams - except it was soooo biiiiiiig, compared to my tiny Mamiya-Sekor. 6D fits just right, as well.


----------



## jiphoto (Jan 15, 2014)

Zv said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



I agree - when I was looking for my first dSLR, my hands just didn't fit the rebels, otherwise I would've bought a rebel. The 40D felt so much better ergonomically, and the 7D somehow improved what I thought was practically perfect. The 7D shutter also sounds much better than the 40D or the 5D2 - both the older cameras sound very clunky. Now I hate using the 40D in church or events because of the extra noise!


----------

